

Ask HN: Service to track my movie and book consumption? - Sujan

Is there a service out there to track what movies I watched, tv series episodes I saw and books I read?
======
dragons
There's "All Consuming": <http://www.allconsuming.net> . Here is an example of
one user's "consumption" (not me!):
<http://www.allconsuming.net/person/sipes23/>

The service is somewhat primitive, but has two features I like. You can
download your consumption content (but not your actual commentary). And you
can add your "recently consumed" list to a website with a little javascript.

The site is a spin-off from Amazon. They use a lot of Amazon content. You can
also add stuff which is not on Amazon, for example here's the "grapes" page:
<http://www.allconsuming.net/item/view/93636>

~~~
Sujan
Looks more like a Amazon affiliate than a real spin-off. But it seems like a
nice site. Will have a look at it.

------
tableseed
I just started using SpringPad (<http://www.springpadit.com/>) and it's
awesome for this kind of thing.

------
michael_dorfman
I'd recommend going Old School, and just using a Moleskine and a pen.

~~~
dragons
The thing I don't like about this option is that it's not easily searchable,
unless you don't have a lot of content.

~~~
aw3c2
A plain textfile might be an alternative that does that.

------
minalecs
this is what getglue is supposed to do

~~~
Sujan
That's it. Looks really usable, setup also was simple.

Shame that it's English only :(

